# Coyote hunting partner for a newbie



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm pretty new to coyote hunting, I just got into last year. I moved down from the salt lake valley to cedar city this year and left all my hunting partners behind. If anybody in the iron county area is willing to head out with greenhorn let me know.


----------



## icemunky (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey, my name is Mike, I live in Enoch, I am 29, I try to get out at least a couple of hours every Saturday. If you are still looking for a huntin partner I'm game, just let me know.


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey Mike, I'm Nick. I'm definitely still looking for people to go with, but I'm pretty busy for about the next month or so. I could possibly swing a saturday coming up, but it can be tough to say cause I don't ever know until just a few days prior. How much success have you seen in this area? Like I said, I'm relatively new to the cedar area and don't know which ways up when it comes to 'yotes. Just the other day, I was driving up Cedar Canyon and not even five minutes from the mouth I had two pups run out right in front of me, a few minutes between one another. It got me excited that maybe they weren't hit as hard down here as the ones up north. I'm used to them being pretty well educated. Well anyways, Feel free to send a PM if you're ever headed out, Thanks.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Let us know how it goes! Maybe we need a personal ad section :mrgreen:


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I can see it now...

Coyote hunter seeking like for good times. No Strings Attached.


----------



## bkelz (Dec 3, 2010)

Narient said:


> I can see it now...
> 
> Coyote hunter seeking like for good times. No Strings Attached.


i can see it as well....."hunters hunting with benefits"


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

EWWW!!!!

Might be a good way to start a money maker though .... CoyoteFriendswithBenefits.com


----------

